# Compatability of New Style Lithium Batteries in older tools ( Rigid)



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was just wondering if anybody on here has any experience with putting the newer Rigid tool batteries in the old style tools.
Specifically I think that I have heard they work but you have to use the newer charger ( of course). I have phased in some newer cordless stuff over the last year (Hitachi and Dewalt) and I love the lightweight battery and how it uses itself right up and does not slow down like the older batteries in my Rigid.
I just hate to obsolete my Rigid stuff ( couple of impacts 14v and 18v, Hammer drill,circular saw,sawzall,etc) if I know that for about $200 in batteries/chargers I can keep using them..I forgot to mention that all my batteries now barely hold a charge and feel so heavy compared to my newer stuff..
Appreciate any feedback..


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

barry1219 said:


> I have phased in some newer cordless stuff over the last year (Hitachi and Dewalt)...I just hate to obsolete my Rigid stuff


I bet you have an interesting (and heavy) toolbox/bag.

FWIW, I think we are at the end of realistic weight reduction and meaningful work duration/charge cycle for battery technology. The batteries are so light now that compared to the overall weight of the tool, any additional weight savings would be marginal. And with the lxt/HD level of performance and recharge time, just how much more do we need before going corded and all those benefits? 

I'd just sell off all my old battery stuff and buy a new makita/milwaukee m18--or others if you like and be over with it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Just talking through my hat without personal experience, I'd be leery of the mix & match game. Both the tools and the battery packs are engineered to work with each other, and in the process of combining new tech with old, one or both are likely to suffer.

Meaning that while it might "work", chances are that either the tool or the battery pack is getting abused to a certain extent, and won't live out its normal lifetime. Try an email to the manufacturer and see what they say.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

lol, i just give the oldest drill or tool to whichever family member has harassed me the most, more recently as to being able to borrow it.. give em the old tool then they have something to use when they need it..

as for the new rigid stuff. no.... havent tried it. i have a few rigid cordless tools, nothing impressive. my bosch stuff on the other hand i have both nicad and lith ion impacts.. they arent cross compatible but i will be buying one or two fatpac lith ion battery;s for my impact and drill set and the comact ones are only so handy.


----------



## wtrmlnsp (Oct 24, 2011)

We have predominantly Rigid drills and drivers and have both the old and new batteries, everything is totally interchangeable, everytime I find them for a good price at HD I scoop up a couple new ones to add to the fleet. The guys do however seem to like the older ni-cad batteries better despite their weight. They tell me the Li-ons don't hold a long enough charge. But I'm pretty sure its because they don't put them on the right charger, the Li-ons have to be on the new charger otherwise they don't charge, however the ni-cads will charge on any of them.


----------

